# [SOLVED] ftheader.h wird nicht gefunden

## Finswimmer

Hi,

von mehreren Programmen wird die Datei ftheader.h nicht gefunden.

/usr/include/ft2build.h:56:38: error: freetype/config/ftheader.h: No such file or directory

Vorhanden ist sie aber:

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 24761 Jun  1 21:35 /usr/include/freetype2/freetype/config/ftheader.h

GCC Aufruf:

 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DPACKAGE_NAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_TARNAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_VERSION=\"\" -DPACKAGE_STRING=\"\" -DPACKAGE_BUGREPORT=\"\" -DPACKAGE=\"SDL_ttf\" -DVERSION=\"2.0.9\" -DSTDC_HEADERS=1 -DHAVE_SYS_TYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_SYS_STAT_H=1 -DHAVE_STDLIB_H=1 -DHAVE_STRING_H=1 -DHAVE_MEMORY_H=1 -DHAVE_STRINGS_H=1 -DHAVE_INTTYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_STDINT_H=1 -DHAVE_UNISTD_H=1 -DHAVE_DLFCN_H=1 -DHAVE_ALLOCA_H=1 -DHAVE_ALLOCA=1 -I. -I. -march=k8 -O2 -msse3 -pipe -I/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu//usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu//usr/include -I/usr/include/SDL -D_GNU_SOURCE=1 -D_REENTRANT -DHAVE_OPENGL -MT SDL_ttf.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/SDL_ttf.Tpo -c SDL_ttf.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/SDL_ttf.o

Irgendwie fehlt /usr/include als Parameter für den GCC?

/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu//usr/include/freetype2

gibt es nicht.

$ls /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/usr/include/

total 80

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    33 Oct  5  2009 .

drwxr-xr-x 5 root root    42 Jul  1  2009 ..

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  9696 Jul  1  2009 zconf.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 66188 Jul  1  2009 zlib.h

GCC ist 4.4.3-r2.

Habt ihr eine Idee?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-818053-highlight-freetype.html

SYSROOT war bei mir in der bashrc gesetzt. Warum weiß ich nicht mehr.

Aber nachdem ich dies gelöscht habe, geht es nun.

Tobi

----------

